# I'm back and....



## dustyrose (Mar 7, 2004)

I want them all, they are soooo cute!!!! Just got back from the farm, and there are 2 that I would like to get. have to let the guy know tomorrow afternoon. Oh man , this is going to be so much fun!


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2004)

I hope it works out and you can get them. Aren't they darling little things? Bear/Kay


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 7, 2004)

OHHHH---I hope you come home with both!




pics...pics...pics....


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 7, 2004)

Yes they are just darling. I can't wait! I wanted to bring them home in the Jeep but I didn't think they'd both fit with the back seat still in. And there was another lady that looked at them Thursday and she has until tomorrow to decide if she wants them, I say she took way too long so she is out of luck


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 8, 2004)

I think too her, her luck ran out and you should get them!!!...lol...


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 8, 2004)

OH YAH!!!!!!!! The donkey guy just called and I get them both!! He said the other lady has had plenty of time and if she really wanted them it wouldn't have taken her this long to decide. Hubby is on his way with a check right now. I'll have to wait a few days to pick them up tho


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh I so very happy for you~! You will have lots of fun


----------

